# Transmission Torque Specs



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm replacing my tranny and clutch. I lost my Chilton's and my Factory Service Manual. Does anyone have the torque specs and the order to torque the bolts in????


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

If no one else responds, I can look it up tonight when I get home from work.

Aaron


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Image from CHILTON:










Specs from FSM:

1--> 70-79Nm or 51-59 ft-lb - l=2.17in
2--> 70-79Nm or 51-59 ft-lb - l=2.56in
3--> 30-40Nm or 22-30 ft-lb - l=1.38in
4--> 30-40Nm or 22-30 ft-lb - l=1.77in

No specific order in the FSM (and none in Haynes & Chilton for this matter) so just go easy on all of them. I would torque all of them to 30-40 in a cross pattern and then torque 1s and 2s to 70-79.

Chris


----------

